# The "Try it" or "Deny it" game



## Mr._Steak (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a game meant to be taken lightly !!  Name something you like to eat which might not be everyone's cup of tea like a fried bologna and ketchup sandwich, or a dish Tony Bourdain or Andrew Zimmern might eat!  The next person to post will say they would  "Try it"  or "Deny it".  Add some comments about the concoction if you want to and then post another "culinary oddity". 

I'll start with somethin' I made the other night -- cold meatloaf sandwich with mustard and hot pickled cauliflower - try it or deny it?


----------



## miniman (Oct 11, 2007)

Deny it. I would go with it without the pickled cauliflower.

My grandfather used to eat cold cauliflower cheese sandwiches. Try it or deny it.


----------



## keltin (Oct 11, 2007)

Deny it! 

Just can't do cauliflower!


Hamburger Helper (any flavor)


----------



## Buck (Oct 11, 2007)

Try it - depending upon the flavor.  Prime Rib au jus I would try.

How about rollmops - pickled herring.  Try or deny?


----------



## vyapti (Oct 11, 2007)

Deny it.

Well, maybe the cheesey one . . . with cauliflower instead of hamburger.


Yogurt mixed with wheat germ


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 11, 2007)

Deny it - not spicy enough!

Pickled beef tongue - try it or deny it?


----------



## vyapti (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow.  Three posts at the same time.

Pickled Beef Tongue - Deny it.

Peanutbutter and pepperoncini sandwich - try it or deny it?


----------



## keltin (Oct 11, 2007)

Peanutbutter and pepperoncini sandwich......................Try It!

Fried Eel......try it or deny it?


----------



## auntdot (Oct 11, 2007)

Try it - eel is great.

A peanut butter and sliced onion sandwich with Worcestershire sauce on toasted kaiser roll.


----------



## miniman (Oct 11, 2007)

definitely try it

I will go with Buck's roll mops try or deny


----------



## Buck (Oct 11, 2007)

Try it!  Worcestershire sauce makes anything great.  I'll eat it on Wheaties.

Pressed duck?


----------



## keltin (Oct 11, 2007)

Pressed duck....definitely try it! (at least once anyway!)


Raw Oysters?


----------



## GB (Oct 11, 2007)

Any chance I get, YES!

blue cheese ice cream?


----------



## Buck (Oct 11, 2007)

keltin said:


> Pressed duck....definitely try it! (at least once anyway!)
> 
> 
> Raw Oysters?



LOVE EM!

Schnitz  und knepp?


----------



## keltin (Oct 11, 2007)

Schnitz und knepp.................Try it!

Vienna Sausages?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 11, 2007)

vienna sausages with baked beans - yeah it's good!! try it

potato chips dipped in chocolate syrup - try or deny?


----------



## strawberry (Oct 11, 2007)

try it... like french fries and chocolate milk shake... nummy...

speaking of...

grilled cheese sandwich dipped in chocolate milk?


----------



## Dina (Oct 11, 2007)

try it...reminds me of a french toast dipped in milk and better yet, chocolate

flour tortilla drenched in ketchup? (one of my childhood snacks)


----------



## Katie H (Oct 11, 2007)

French toast dipped  in chocolate...I'd definitely try it.

Now...for something completely different.  I love vanilla ice cream with plain potato chips crushed up in it.  "Try it or deny it?"


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 11, 2007)

ice cream topped with tater chips- try it!

Serious here one of my favorite sandwiches is liverwurst topped with limburger cheese spread and dijon mustard on whole grain white- try it or deny it ?!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2007)

Other than the dijon I would probably try it.

Here is one of my all time favorite food combinations:

Ice cold cottage cheese with boiling hot baked beans on top. Try it or deny it?

Barbara


----------



## keltin (Oct 11, 2007)

Ice cold cottage cheese with boiling hot baked beans on top.....I'd mix it all up! But TRY IT!

Pickled Quail Eggs?


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 11, 2007)

i'd probably try pickled quail eggs... i've always wondered what quail eggs taste like.

i made coconut encrusted tofu tonight (kind of like coconut shrimp, except with tofu) - any takers??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 11, 2007)

No thank you.........


Mustard greens with Turnip roots!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 11, 2007)

darn!  it's not that bad  

i love mustard greens, never had turnip root - i would try it!

how about baked fresh figs stuffed w/ goat cheese?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 11, 2007)

how about baked fresh figs stuffed w/ goat cheese?

Yep sure would...


Cabbage & weiners (weenies)


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2007)

Cabbage & weiners.  Yes, I would try it.  

I wouldn't try this next thing, but James says it is great (I have yet to see him eat it though! LOL)

Peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich.  Try it or deny it?

Barbara


----------



## Dina (Oct 12, 2007)

Try it since I like both.

Here it goes again.  Try it or deny it...flour tortillas drenched in ketchup?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2007)

try it, no problem. can i add a little habanero sauce too?

extra sharp cheddar cheese on a whole wheat cracker, with spicy brown mustard and chopped raw onions - try it or deny it. (it goes well with a cold one)


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 12, 2007)

Try it (Regularly).

Plain boiled rice with Butter and Soy sauce added after.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2007)

Absolutely.....

Eggs with Tabasco


----------



## Dina (Oct 12, 2007)

Try it! Just had them for breakfast except with Cholula sauce.

Dill baby pickles and potato chips?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2007)

Sure, not a problem..


A glass of sweet milk or butter milk with cornbread crumbled in it?? Yes??


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 12, 2007)

Milk and cornbread I would deny.

Dill pickles on pizza! (really good)

Or a Sardines in HOt Sauce, cheddar cheese and potato chip sandwich,
on an onion bun......


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

_Or a Sardines in HOt Sauce, cheddar cheese and potato chip sandwich,
on an onion bun......_

Deny it. Not a big fan of sardines.


"Chitlins"?


----------



## Norskilady (Oct 12, 2007)

I would try it.

How about buckwheat pancakes with sorghum.  Try it or deny it?


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 12, 2007)

Sardine sandwich on onion bun - Try it

Onion and limburger on rye bread - try or deny


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 12, 2007)

deny the sandwhich but i eat those hot sardines a few times a year. Also i like the one YT commented on. crackers with xtra sharp cheddar and swiss with butter and a baby dill on top..

any way here is mine..

Pinnekjøtt my friend is from norway and they have this every year. I cant stand it.

TRY IT or DENY IT


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> Pinnekjøtt my friend is from norway and they have this every year. I cant stand it.


 
Definitely Try It!

Pig Ear sandwich?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 12, 2007)

Deny it! Too fiberous


Pickled Chicken Feet


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Pickled Chicken Feet


 
Hmmmm.....that's a tough one. For now, I'm saying Deny it!

Natto?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 12, 2007)

Denied....even to the dog.

McDonalds fries dipped in a vanilla shake?


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 12, 2007)

why not, I`d give it a shot  posted for #41, as for the shake, forget it!

peanut butter spread down a cellery stick?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 12, 2007)

Love PB & celery..

spanish olive and cream cheese samich on wheat bread?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2007)

Bring it on Jeeks!!!!


Cold catfish sammich


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Cold catfish sammich


 
If tartar sauce is allowed....Oh Yeah!

Pickeled Pigs Foot?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 12, 2007)

Had them prefer the unpickled version more. 


Cow Brain- (By the way my mom had to eat this and the chicken feet growing up. Poor woman!lol)


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 12, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Had them prefer the unpickled version more.
> 
> 
> Cow Brain- (By the way my mom had to eat this and the chicken feet growing up. Poor woman!lol)




Deny, for sure

Muskrat and corn -


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 12, 2007)

Muskrat sure, the corn.... naah, rather not :P

Mint in Coffee?


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> Mint in Coffee?


 
Try it.

Chocolate covered bugs?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 12, 2007)

Anything with a chocolate covering can't be all bad so.... Try It


Braunsweiger (sp) Mustard and Onion Sandwich


----------



## krichardson (Oct 12, 2007)

If I ate meat I'd try it!

Doritos with potato salad on top!?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 12, 2007)

Deny......


Pig Ear Sammich


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Pig Ear Sammich


 
With some hot sauce, yeah, I'd try it.

Collard Greens with Pork Neck bones?


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 12, 2007)

umm, NO    i'll take the collard greens, but you can keep the carcass...

a nj italian specialty here - mozz, sundried tomato and broccoli rabe on italian roll?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 13, 2007)

Denied because of the broccoli rabe which is too bitter tasting!

rattlesnake chili - same as regular chili except substitute cooked and deboned snake meat for the beef


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

Try it if you lied to me about the snake-
 bull's unmentionables with coliantro sauce?(It is a meal, I'm not trying to be funny


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 13, 2007)

De-nied.  I'll stick to cilantro in salsa!!

Scotch egg  -  hard-boiled egg coated with sausage and breadcrumbs and then deep-fried.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 13, 2007)

Absolutely on the Scotch Eggs!!


Boiled Chitlin Sammich


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 13, 2007)

No way! totally would deny that House Room even.

Fish with melted cheese on top?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

Try it!! Especially if it's red snapper in tomato sauce with a slice of Chevre.Sea urchins


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 13, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> Try it!! Especially if it's red snapper in tomato sauce with a slice of Chevre.Sea urchins



Not only that, but fish topped with cheese is a Mickey D's filet, although the fish is breaded and deep-fried first. 

Sea urchin is something I've wanted to try, but so far haven't had the chance.  It's supposed to have a sweet taste.


Mealworm Fried Rice is the same recipe as traditional fried rice but you add a cup of mealworms for a protein boost. The recipe is from Iowa State U.  Try it or deny it?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

Seaurchin is a little sweet with an iodine taste. Good with lemon juice and evo. Mealworm fried rice....Deny it!!! Mageiritsa, Greek Easter soup made of lamb innards...Try it or deny it???


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 13, 2007)

I`de Try it I think.


Haggis?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been waiting for this one because I sometimes have fried scrapple (which contains all the same parts of the animal except for lungs) for breakfast.  I'd try haggis only after I've had at least couple of beers!!

Blood pudding made with congealed pig blood and oatmeal - try it or deny it?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd try just a little of it...............spleen stuffed with cheese??


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 13, 2007)

deny it.
but Pigs Pudding (blood pudding) is great! esp fried and plenty of salt on it 

Blood Soup?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

Try it if I didn't know what it was. the original coq au vin has rooster blood in it.............Pastourmas ,a cold cut made from camel meat...try it or deny it?


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 13, 2007)

try that for sure!

Rattle Snake steaks (BBQ`d)?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

I heard snake meat is really tasty and the BBQ clinches the deal...try it. Kokkoretsi,lambs innards(including lungs)on a spit seasoned with allspice oregano salt and pepper, wrapped with intestines and then roasted slowly over hot coals...Try it or deny it??


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 13, 2007)

Deny it!  There has to be some good reason the gov't bans animal lungs for use in food in the USA!?!  

Soft shell crab omelet:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Try it or deny it?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 14, 2007)

In a lot of mediterranean countries,animal lungs are eaten and we seem to be healthy. Who knows?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 14, 2007)

Any how...soft shell crab omelet...Definitely try it!   Dried Jellyfish...Try it or deny it?


----------



## auntdot (Oct 14, 2007)

Try it. Have had it many tmes in chinese restaurants.

Sauteed whole baby eels. Try or deny?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 14, 2007)

Try it, actually I have tried it in Barcelona...delicious!     Frog's legs with butter and garlic,,,try or deny


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 14, 2007)

Fresh Frog legs Yes....Imports Deny...


Crispy fried Pork Chitlins....Yes?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitely! Tavukgogsu-A turkish sweet pudding like dessert made with chicken breast
Try or Deny


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 14, 2007)

Chicken breast pudding huh?, I had to look that up first!  I'd try it, but not sure if it's a main course or a dessert.  

For all you Asian food fans here's something a bit different.  Prepare the same way as a shrimp stir-fry except you roast the worms for 10 minutes before adding them to the wok!  Recipe from UICU. Silkworm pupae stir-fry






Try it or deny it?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 14, 2007)

That dish I'd have to deny. How about candied baby eggplant? Try or deny?


----------



## Angie (Oct 14, 2007)

Candied baby eggplant?  Try it.

Grilled cheese with marshmallows...try it or dey it?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I'd pass...

Onion milkshake...try or deny?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 14, 2007)

deny it, too spicy I would think

vomit jellybeans (their from the bearnie botts every flavour beans)
try or deny?


----------



## warwick.hoy (Oct 14, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:


> deny it, too spicy I would think
> 
> vomit jellybeans (their from the bearnie botts every flavour beans)
> try or deny?



deny it (mainly cause it is a Harry Potter tie in)

Grape Nuts?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 14, 2007)

warwick.hoy said:


> deny it (mainly cause it is a Harry Potter tie in)
> 
> Grape Nuts?


your not a fan of HP?
grape nuts, try it

chocolate tofu pudding, t or d?


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

try it, once at least, don't tend to be impressed by tofu.

sweetbreads try or deny


----------



## keltin (Oct 15, 2007)

miniman said:


> sweetbreads try or deny


 
Try it......at least once anyway.

Snake Wine...........Try it or Deny it?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 15, 2007)

Deny it!!!  Kangaroo meat???


----------



## auntdot (Oct 15, 2007)

Try it in a heartbeat.

How about another dish I have tried, rattle snake meat.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 15, 2007)

auntdot said:


> Try it in a heartbeat.
> 
> How about another dish I have tried, rattle snake meat.


 

Try it...but only if there was lots of hot sauce and tequilla near by.

How about crushed potato chips rolled into salami slices, spread with cream cheese?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 15, 2007)

Try it most definitely. How aboutprunes stuffes with raw garlic,wrapped in bacon followed by a shot of icy vodka? Try or Deny


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 15, 2007)

Start with lots of Ice cold Vodka and work backwards...Try it


Souse on crackers, with Louisiana Hot Sauce.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 15, 2007)

What's souse?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 15, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> What's souse?


 
Hogs Head Cheese.......

Want some on a cracker with Louisiana Hot sauce??


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure, I'll try it but I'd prefer it with hot mustard.
Breaded fried olives stuffed with gound meat? Try or Deny?


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 15, 2007)

hmm sounds pretty good chefellas,cept the head cheese is nasty to me.

try or deny blood pudding


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2007)

deny it

cooked sea cucumber

Just in case - recipe


----------



## Dina (Oct 15, 2007)

deny it

sprite and pickle smoothie?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 15, 2007)

deny it. fillet of sole stuffed with sauteed banana in coconut carrot sauce?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 15, 2007)

fish and bananas DE-NY it!

How bout tater tots with ketchup on a hamburger roll , try it or deny it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 15, 2007)

Deny..........

Pickled Pigs Feet.......Yes?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 15, 2007)

I doubt there's much meat on those so deny the pig feet.


Escargot, something I've never eaten - try it or deny it?


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 15, 2007)

try it (er, tried it!)  - I had it once when I was in Paris some years back.  Not really my thing, but worth a try I guess.

here's something I had one time - wasabi cheesecake, try it or deny it??


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 15, 2007)

wasabi cheesecake would be sort of like cheesecake with horseradish, that's an odd one but I'd try a bite of it.

Another fried masterpiece from UICU, sizzling Giant Water Bugs: 








Try or deny?


----------



## keltin (Oct 15, 2007)

Probably gonna deny the water bugs!

Deep fat fried biscuits.....T or D?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 15, 2007)

What's not to love about a fried biscuit?  I grew up eating fried dough...we call them zeppoles and wait all year for an Italian festival to come around so we can get it.....so yes I'd eat a fried biscuit.

How about a bologna sandwich on raisin bread, with bleu cheese and ketchup??   ( I positively had to have these during my pregnancy with my daughter.)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I try it......

Fried dough....Beignets anyone?

Egg and tomato sammich.....Yes?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2007)

Absolutely try it (have many, many times!  LOL)

Chocolate graham crackers with a piece of American cheese in the middle (sandwich style)


----------



## keltin (Oct 15, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Chocolate graham crackers with a piece of American cheese in the middle (sandwich style)


 
Try it!

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich, egg and flour battered, then deep fried and coated with powdered suger? (was just on Mission Impossible)


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 15, 2007)

ok Keltin, the last few T & D items you had were deep fried, what's up you and deep frying stuff??  

I'd try it, I'll try almost anything with peanut butter in it.

speaking of - fried peanut butter and banana sandwich, Elvis' favorite I think.  T or D?


----------



## keltin (Oct 15, 2007)

healthyfoodie said:


> ok Keltin, the last few T & D items you had were deep fried, what's up you and deep frying stuff??
> 
> I'd try it, I'll try almost anything with peanut butter in it.
> 
> speaking of - fried peanut butter and banana sandwich, Elvis' favorite I think. T or D?


 
I'm a Suthern' boy, we fry everything!

For your sandwich....Try it!

How about Pickled Pork Rinds......T or D?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2007)

Deny - shoulda' stuck with frying those babies!  

A REAL butter and sugar sandwich on the kind of white bread that sticks to the roof of your mouth - try it or deny it?


----------



## Dina (Oct 16, 2007)

Try it kitchenelf.  It would be like eating a soft sugar cookie - butter, sugar and flour.  Ick.  LOL
Try it or deny it?  Mexican Menudo with honeycomb tripe Menudo Recipe 1


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 16, 2007)

Try it! It has some similarities to "Patsa"- Tripe soup with(optional)garlic vinegar and red pepper flakes.Our late night remedy for overdoing it.

Gardoumba Lemonata- Braids of lamb intestines cooked in lemon sauce. Try or deny?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 16, 2007)

Deny Deny Deny!!!!

Cucumber, peanut butter, black pepper on white bread.


----------



## miniman (Oct 16, 2007)

Try it, it sounds interesting

mopane worm - a kind of grub fried in butter


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

mopane worm..................DENY IT!

Emu Burger?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd give emu a try.   

Goat head soup...try or deny?


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

Goat head soup.........I think I'd try it, depends on how it smells.

How about Fish Head Soup?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 16, 2007)

Fish heads...?  oh dear....I don't overmuch care for the idea of my food's decapitated heads staring back at me with lifeless eyes...
I'd deny it.


Tripe?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2007)

si, si. trippa alla romana is delicious.

btw, vb, are you slacker today? 

ok, how about fiskeboller? (fish balls - like meatballs, made with cod or haddock, in a dill cream sauce)


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

buckytom said:


> ok, how about fiskeboller? (fish balls - like meatballs, made with cod or haddock, in a dill cream sauce)


 
Yeah, I'd try that!

How about "cuy".......Try or Deny?


----------



## miniman (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry Keltin, but what is cuy?


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

miniman said:


> Sorry Keltin, but what is cuy?


 
It's a dish widely eaten in Peru and other parts of the world.....it's Guinea Pig.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2007)

Can't see what would be wrong with that.  I would imagine that it woul be like eating squirrel, or rabbit, only smaller.

Ok, so my turn now.  Let's seeeee.  Hmmmm.  I've eaten boiled squid in ink sauce, over rice, in the Phillipines.  It was pretty tasty.  Try or deny?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 16, 2007)

buckytom said:


> si, si. trippa alla romana is delicious.
> 
> btw, vb, are you slacker today?
> 
> ok, how about fiskeboller? (fish balls - like meatballs, made with cod or haddock, in a dill cream sauce)



Nah...not slacking...eating lunch at my desk and looking around.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 16, 2007)

boiled squid in ink sauce..?  I've had the squid, and I've had pasta made with the ink of squid....but not sure what a sauce made of ink would taste like...but, I'll try it.

How about a tongue and chicken liver sandwich, with onions?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

deny.....most def!

how bout one that most people shy away from....

Fruit Cake??


----------



## pdswife (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd try most of the above but will deny the fruit cake.

goats milk?  Try or deny?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 16, 2007)

I like goat cheese, so I'd try goat milk if it's pasteurized.


You might have eaten these when you were a kid, but would you try them now?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hot dog ocotpi with green ramen noodles, try it or deny it?


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

_Hot dog ocotpi with green ramen noodles, try it or deny it?_

Yeah, I'd so eat that now.

Here's something DW does..........Tomato juice with crushed up Pringles, eat with a spoon like a cereal.  T or D?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2007)

ugh keltin - deny

frosted flakes with the soft drink SunDrop poured over them instead of milk - T or D?  (yes, I know someone that did this!)


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> frosted flakes with the soft drink SunDrop poured over them instead of milk - T or D? (yes, I know someone that did this!)


 

DW LOVES SunDrop, but it's not much for me. Deny it! (I deny her tomato juice and pringles too! )

Veggie sandwich.....bun, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle, extra mayo, mustard, splash of balsamic vinegar. That's all. T or D?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

_ Veggie sandwich.....bun, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle, extra mayo, mustard, splash of balsamic vinegar. That's all. T or D?

_sounds delish! try

soft tofu pudding...try or deny?


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:


> _ Veggie sandwich.....bun, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle, extra mayo, mustard, splash of balsamic vinegar. That's all. T or D?_
> 
> sounds delish! try


 
It's great and I love it!



> soft tofu pudding...try or deny?


 
I'd try it!

Ok, tomato soup and hunks of bologna warmed together for a poor man's stew. Chips on the side optional. T or D?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

tr.....no no no I would have to say deny

peanut curry sauce over veggies and pasta, with a squirt of ketchup (my dad does this)


----------



## Angie (Oct 16, 2007)

No ketchup here EVER...grosser than gross!  DENY!

Chef Boyardee sandwiched between toast with cream cheese...try or deny?


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

_Chef Boyardee sandwiched between toast with cream cheese...try or deny?_

Try it!

Warm elbow pasta tossed with pork-n-bean and canned tuna packed in water? T or D?


----------



## Angie (Oct 16, 2007)

Deny for me, hubby says "yeah, that'd be pretty good!"


Try or deny...mac n cheese (boxed), lemon juice, and canned tuna?


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

_Try or deny...mac n cheese (boxed), lemon juice, and canned tuna?_

Ah! DW denies it, but I would try it!!!!

beef liver with gravy and onions.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

the gravy and onions sound good but I would have deny that.

deep fried mars bars (they sell them across from my school and my friends have tried them, I'm yet to though) try or deny?


----------



## keltin (Oct 16, 2007)

deep fried mars bars..........a bit much goo for me, Denied!

Pork brains with scrambled eggs? T or D?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

_ Pork brains with scrambled eggs

_ya, that will be denied (and hopefully forgotten)

how about fries with pepper on them dipped in plum sauce? my friend does this...actually two of them do this
try of deny?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 17, 2007)

try it, why not. peppery plum sauce sounds good.

ok, how about norwegian lob scaus? it's a sort of corned beef hash, mixed or topped with herring, and a fried onion and an egg.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll take two servings BT


BBQed Beaver......Yes?


----------



## miniman (Oct 17, 2007)

I would try it at least once.

birds nest soup try or deny


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2007)

Try it - have had it

shark fin soup t or d?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll take two bowls!!!!


Sardines & Crackers


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Gotta deny the sardines.

Mac and Cheese with Lobster?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 17, 2007)

Try it.  Stuffed Squid with Squid roe sauce???


----------



## miniman (Oct 17, 2007)

I would try it.

Icelandic rotten shark try or deny


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Icelandic rotten shark...............you’ve got to be kidding!

Well, if it was the dried version, yeah, I’d try it....but I think I’ll deny the “fresh” from the ground version.

Human placenta........T or D?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2007)

Deny it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Artichoke flavored tea in a can t or d?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 17, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Artichoke flavored tea in a can t or d?




Pass, nope, deny, call it what you like...hot liquid artichokes  mixed with sugar and milk do not sound good to me.


How about cauliflower cookies?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 17, 2007)

Cauliflower cookies, couldn't get past the smell probably so deny it!!


Taiwanese yin-yang fish which is cooked alive except the head of the fish is kept from frying so the fish is still looking around when it's served.  One good thing is it's the freshest fish you'll eat.  Try it or deny?


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, that's just wrong. Deny!

Fried biscuits.

By this I mean Hungry Jack type pre-made biscuits fried in a vat of oil.


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 17, 2007)

Deep-fried biscuits sound good, try it.

Pan-fried bacon, eggs and pancakes that were cooked over a roaring campfire fueled by dried cow pies, try or deny?


----------



## Angie (Oct 17, 2007)

Cow pies as fuel?  Deny for sure!

Chocolate cake with ketchup?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 18, 2007)

Chocolate cake with ketchup sounds nasty so deny that one!!


How about lining up 4 or 5 sardines on a hoagie roll lined with provolone cheese and top it with shredded lettuce, tomatoes, onions, oil and vinegar?  Sardine hoagie, try it or deny it??


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 18, 2007)

Try it! How about raw beef marinated in fish sauce(nam pla) with sugar and lots of black pepper???


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

absolutely, try it!

ok, how about a thousand year old egg? Century egg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

try it, or deny it and go sit with the girlymen!


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always wanted to try it but never have. How about a peanut butter,bacon and mayo sandwich? Try it or deny it


----------



## radhuni (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny it, it is too foreign for me

We will have paratha and egg curry for dinner.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

_How about a peanut butter,bacon and mayo sandwich?_

I think I'd try that.

How about grilled chicken intestines on a stick?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmmm. well I eat lamb intestines ,chitlins...why not?!
     lamb's tongues with baked with evo,oregano and lemon??? try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny it!  Don't eat lamb that much as it is.

Peanutbutter, jelly, and cream cheese on white bread? T or D


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Peanutbutter, jelly, and cream cheese on white bread? T or D


 
I'd try it!

How about Balut??????


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think so.

Waffles made with ground porcini mushroooms?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

_Waffles made with ground porcini mushroooms

_Try it!  

A shandie (beer and lemonaid) with pickled pigs feet.


----------



## miniman (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny it - pigs feet are just too sticky

deep fried chicken feet. try or deny


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2007)

deny deep fried chicken feet!  LOL

Open a live scallop, slice up and eat.  T or D?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd try the raw scallop fresh on the shell!!



Wasa brot and salami sandwich dunked in cider vinegar before you eat it, try or deny?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny it.

Chicken wing hot sauce shot. T of D?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 18, 2007)

tried it once....after lots of beer... wouldn't do again


Orange juice with a peppermint patty


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

_Orange juice with a peppermint patty_

Try it!!  I love orange mint and orange and dark chocolate.  

Tripe marinated in lemon juice and olive oil


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny it!  

Coleslaw mixed with horseradish and orange marmalade "cooked" on a Little Tyke stove T or D?  (my other choice was rock and shrub soup )


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny any kind of coleslaw (and they put it on everything here).

Bojangles pork biscuit with maple syrup.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2007)

Absolutely try it!!!!

Livermush, coleslaw, mustard sandwich (I know Callisto will deny! )  Anyone else?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

that actually sounds really good elfie! i'd try it!

the heart attack hamburger: a haf pound griddled patty, topped with a slice of ham, bbq sauce, raw onion, bacon, tomato, cheese, and a fried egg.

and a diet coke.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd try the heart-attack burger!

Cold leftover BBQ ribs straight from the fridge?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

_Cold leftover BBQ ribs straight from the fridge?

_Definitely!!

Cold Chinese Noodles straight from the fridge with tabasco.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

_Cold Chinese Noodles straight from the fridge with tabasco._

Absolutely!

Cold leftover French Fries?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2007)

absolutely!

sushi for breakfast with coffee?    (it's what I had!)


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny (both the cold fries and the sushi) although I've tried both.

Buttercream frosting straight from the tub.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

do i have to get out of the tub before you start making the frosting? 

yes and no.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2007)

bucky - what do you want us to try or deny?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

oops, sorry.

ok, an interesting combo, not for the weak hearted. taught to me by a korean buddy, how about chasing very hot kimchee with a glass of warmed rum.

(you won't believe the kick!)


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

_kimchee with a glass of warmed rum._
Try it!

Rachel Ray's pancake batter fried chicken fingers.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 18, 2007)

try... but do I dip them in ketchup or syrup?


try or deny... cabbage steamed in chicken broth with sliced mushrooms and tomatoes?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

pdswife said:


> try... but do I dip them in ketchup or syrup?


 Brave woman!  (the way her recipe is written the outside burns and the chicken stays raw).  


_ try or deny... cabbage steamed in chicken broth with sliced mushrooms and tomatoes?
_
Deny.

Onion rings dipped in blue cheese jalapeno sauce.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

_Onion rings dipped in blue cheese jalapeno sauce._

I'd try that (and pdswife's cabbage!)

Chicken flavored Top Ramen Noodles?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

_Chicken flavored Top Ramen Noodles?_

Try it ~ used to eat it all the time (don't ask)

Turducken ~ T or D?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 18, 2007)

Try It!!!!!!!! I have always wanted to taste that. It sounds like it should be absolutely delicious!


Pizza with dill pickles?


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

_Pizza with dill pickles?_

I'd try it.

Pickles with vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't think so- An icy glass of beer and vanilla ice cream?


----------



## miniman (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny it - don't like beer.

how about deep fried whitebait Fried Whitebait HT HD 15mins? try or deny


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

miniman said:


> Deny it - don't like beer.
> 
> how about deep fried whitebait Fried Whitebait HT HD 15mins? try or deny


 
Sounds like sardines, but fried. I'd try it.

Fried pig intestine on a stick?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 18, 2007)

Intestine on a stick?? LOL, dude No Way!! Denied.

Popcorn with melted anchovy butter, try it or deny it??


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 18, 2007)

Deny hate anchovies


Horse meat prepared in any fashion


----------



## miniman (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know, i would like to try it however the sentimental side would deter. Overall a try it.

deep fried ice cream t or d


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

_ deep fried ice cream_

Try it!

Spinach crab quiche


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> _ deep fried ice cream_
> 
> Try it!
> 
> Spinach crab quiche


 
Now that sounds good...Try it!!

Cheese Doritos dipped in chocolate ice cream. mmmmmmm, yummy!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 18, 2007)

_ Cheese Doritos dipped in chocolate ice cream_

Deny it!

This was just a try it at my house ~~

Chocolate cakes with buttercream frosting with a beer.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

Did I kill the game?


----------



## keltin (Oct 19, 2007)

_Chocolate cakes with buttercream frosting with a beer._

Why not, I'd try it.

Tijuana Mama pickled sausage.......Try or Deny?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 19, 2007)

Definitely try it .Beer goes well with sweets.
What about an anchovy paste, cream cheese and back olive sandwich on seeded rye? Try or deny???


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

_an anchovy paste, cream cheese and back olive sandwich on seeded rye?
_Try it.  Why not.  Black olives and cream cheese on rye is good.

Razzberry M&Ms in milk.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 19, 2007)

Keltin- I'd definitely try that
Callisto in NC- I'd definitely try that- but would you try fresh garlic-just picked from the garden with a glass of ouzo for breakfast???????


----------



## miniman (Oct 19, 2007)

Deny

Fresh killed heart of an elephant as practised by the pygmies. Try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

_ Fresh killed heart of an elephant as practised by the pygmies_

Deny

"Ford" killed deer? T or D


----------



## miniman (Oct 19, 2007)

try & have done so in the past when living in Africa.

how about bear paws try or deny!


----------



## keltin (Oct 19, 2007)

how about bear paws try or deny!

I'd try it.

How about some Snake Soup............try or deny?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

_ How about some Snake Soup.
_Try it!

Ostrich meat sandwich. T or D?


----------



## keltin (Oct 19, 2007)

Ostrich meat sandwich. T or D?

Definitely try it!

How about Casu marzu......aka, Maggot Cheese? Try or Deny?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

_How about Casu marzu
_No thank you!!  Deny it!!

Birds' nest soup? T or D


----------



## keltin (Oct 19, 2007)

Birds' nest soup? T or D

I'd try it! I actually saw a documentary showing how the nests are gathered, sold, and cooked. They are incredibly expensive, but I'd try it.

Ok, how about some Spicy Fried Duck Chin.......T or D?


----------



## miniman (Oct 19, 2007)

Think I will deny it.

How about Chinese chicken feast - in which every part of the chicken is eaten, from beak to feet. Try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

_Chinese chicken feast_

Deny.

Top ramen, boiled eggs, frozen pea pods. T or D


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 19, 2007)

I would try it even though I am not a pea fan.



Cheerios with no milk


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

Try it/eaten it.  I'm a mom and an aunt, we tend to eat things like that just cleaning up messes.

Smashed potatoes with Wasabi mustard.


----------



## keltin (Oct 19, 2007)

_Smashed potatoes with Wasabi mustard_

Why not, I'd take a bite. Try it.

Jalapenos and Cheddar cheese loaded on top of your spaghetti?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 19, 2007)

_ Jalapenos and Cheddar cheese loaded on top of your spaghetti?_

I love cheese, any kind, so I'd try it. 

Tomato soup, hot picante sauce, sour cream, and cheddar cheese


----------



## keltin (Oct 19, 2007)

Tomato soup, hot picante sauce, sour cream, and cheddar cheese

Would definitely try that!

Deep Fried Cheeseburger......Try or Deny?


----------



## girlgioush (Oct 20, 2007)

first time i can't image how is it, but after i see the proof, it looks yummy and make me hungry --> i think I'm gonna try it soon ( is it work for McD cheese burger ?? )

Fried chicken with mango, try or deny?


----------



## miniman (Oct 20, 2007)

try it - sounds good

puffer fish sushi try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2007)

_ puffer fish sushi_

Deny it.  With my luck I'd get one that wasn't prepared right and end up dead.  

In honor of the Ren Faire I'm off to today:
Super spicey turkey leg with mayo


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 20, 2007)

Super-spicey turkey leg; yup, I'd give it a go.

Balut Deep End Dining: Balut. The Egg of Darkness. Pinoy-Pinay. Panorama City, CA.

Try it or deny it?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## keltin (Oct 20, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Balut Deep End Dining: Balut. The Egg of Darkness. Pinoy-Pinay. Panorama City, CA.


 
*DENIED!*

Deep fried fish tail? Fry the whole fish (headed and cleaned of course) so that you also fry the fins and tail. The tail is cripsy like a chip. Try or Deny?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 20, 2007)

Try it!Have tried it and it's the most delicious part of the fish!
Pickled whiting with garlic and wine vinegar??


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2007)

Try it (I brought home a big ole jar of picked garlic today from the Faire ~ anything pickled, I'll try)!!

So ~ razor clam with shaving cream foam


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 21, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Try it (I brought home a big ole jar of picked garlic today from the Faire ~ anything pickled, I'll try)!!
> 
> So ~ razor clam with shaving cream foam




I'll try the clams but hold the lather!!


Fold 4 beaten egg whites into a tuna-Twinkie-egg yolk mixture and bake for 40 minutes. Tuna Twinkie Souffle, try it or deny it?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 21, 2007)

keltin said:


> *DENIED!*
> 
> Deep fried fish tail? Fry the whole fish (headed and cleaned of course) so that you also fry the fins and tail. The tail is cripsy like a chip. Try or Deny?


 

OMG, something keltin won't try!!



> Fold 4 beaten egg whites into a tuna-Twinkie-egg yolk mixture and bake for 40 minutes. Tuna Twinkie Souffle, try it or deny it?


 
Try it. Not sure I would like it, but, I would try it anyway.

Fried guacamole T or D


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 21, 2007)

Deny..........

'Possum Pate.............?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

_Possum Pate._
Deny ~ not a liver fan

Fried pickles............?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 21, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> _Possum Pate._
> Deny ~ not a liver fan
> 
> Fried pickles............?


 
Already had these. Not too bad.

Fried mac and cheese?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

_Fried mac and cheese?

_Try it.  


Deep fried Twinkies


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 21, 2007)

Deny.

Roasted Crow.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

Having just watched The Birds, I'll try it.  

Sweetbread nuggets with tomato foam???


----------



## warwick.hoy (Oct 22, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Having just watched The Birds, I'll try it.
> 
> Sweetbread nuggets with tomato foam???



Deny It.

RAW MILK? (Ice cold of course)


----------



## miniman (Oct 22, 2007)

I assume you mean unpasteurised. 

Try it and often as a country child.

crocodile steak - try or deny


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 22, 2007)

Deny it-
 Periwinkles in Black bean sauce?? Try or deny


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 22, 2007)

I've always wanted to try periwinkles and the black bean sauce is the Asian style sauce I'd guess, so yes try it!


Eat a three course meal and converse with friends for an hour in *total darkness*, try it or deny it?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 22, 2007)

That's just like a restaurant in Berlin. Yes, I'd try it.

Have an "ouzo" lunch in other words sit for hours and eat lots of meze which are something like tapas and just drink and drink and drink? Try it or deny it??


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 22, 2007)

ouzo lunch ~Try it!

Corn on the cob from a guy selling it from a cart in your apartment complex.


----------



## keltin (Oct 22, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Corn on the cob from a guy selling it from a cart in your apartment complex.


 
Try it! Absolutely. Some of those street vendors have tricks and tastes that put professional Chefs to shame. Go to New Orleans and walk Bourbon Street and sample the street fare! Awesome.

Two fried eggs, sunny side up, chopped an mixed into a big plate of buttered grits. It all turns yellow from the yolk! Try or Deny?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 22, 2007)

Deny deny deny!! Grits maybe but sunny side up, NEVER. 

70/30 ground beef with beef bulion and packaged taco mix


----------



## keltin (Oct 22, 2007)

_70/30 ground beef with beef bulion and packaged taco mix_

Sounds like an impromptu Maid Rite, yeah, Try It!

Fried cabbage?


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 23, 2007)

It's Cabbage, It's fried what's not to love? Try It!!!


Milk Bone Dog Biscuits? (I have a friend who eats them. Says it's good for his teeth.)


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

_Milk Bone Dog Biscuits?_
Try it!  (used to eat them as a kid)

Chocolate covered grasshoppers?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2007)

grasshoppers?  yes, if there's a lot of chocolate. like 4 or 5 dippings.


ok, how about a soft boiled ostrich egg? 

they're pretty big; if you finished one off, you'd have consumed the same amount as an entire dozen jumbo chicken eggs.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

_soft boiled ostrich egg? _Deny it (fried maybe, but not soft boiled)

Spiny lobster


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 23, 2007)

Spiny lobster, try it


Pizza and Orange juice


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

Pizza and OJ ~ try it!!

Pickled garlic and chocolate?


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Pickled garlic and chocolate?


 
Nope, gonna have to deny that one.

How about a Taco Burger. Basically, build a taco on a bun instead of a shell and eat it like a burger? T or D?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2007)

try it. that sounds pretty good.

try or deny... pizza, topped with mussels marinara.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

Keltin ~ I tried that by accident this weekend.  Ate a kiss and then sampled the garlic.  Not a smart idea.

Try the pizza with mussles!!   

Dominos Oreo Cookie Pizza???????


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 23, 2007)

have tried it and definitely would like to try it right now !!

Deep fried matsoballs???Try or deny??


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> Deep fried matsoballs???Try or deny??


 
It's deep fried, why not! Try it.

Basashi which is Horse Sashimi which is raw horse meat. T or D?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

NO!!  Definitely deny.  

Chili cheese dog with celery salt, onions, and mustard.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

_Big cat meat_ ~ Deny!  (too pretty)


Chili cheese dog with celery salt, onions, and mustard (repeated because Renee and I were posting at the same time)


----------



## miniman (Oct 23, 2007)

try

protein shake made from raw liver and egg. Try or deny


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

miniman said:


> protein shake made from raw liver and egg. Try or deny


 
Gotta deny that!

Pickled Pigs Lips......T or D?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 23, 2007)

Deny............Fish cheeks??Try or Deny??


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> Deny............Fish cheeks??Try or Deny??


 
If they are cooked, especially DEEP FRIED, heck yeah.  Try it! 

Chicken Spaghetti (use diced chicken pieces instead of beef)?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 23, 2007)

oh yeah. Delicious...Tried and true

        meat sauce made with soy pieces??? T or D??


----------



## miniman (Oct 23, 2007)

Deny

The soya pices do my nut in. 

hedgehog baked in clay, try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

Deny.  Can't eat pets.

Boxed mac and cheese with premium home made chili.


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Boxed mac and cheese with premium home made chili.


 
Yeah, I'd give that a shot. Try it!

How about a Scotch Egg. A hardboiled egg wrapped completely in breakfast sausage and then deep fried?

(hmmmm.....I’m seriously beginning to notice a “deep fry” pattern with myself!)


----------



## elaine l (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay...fried...YES...I would try it.

How's this...baked beans on lettuce topped with mayo.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 23, 2007)

elaine l said:


> Okay...fried...YES...I would try it.
> 
> How's this...baked beans on lettuce topped with mayo.



 I could do it without the mayo...I could even do it cold, with the beans wrapped in the lettuce..but the mayo is one of those things that just doesn't belong.

What about artichokes stuffed with garlic, breadcrumbs and cheese?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

_artichokes stuffed with garlic, breadcrumbs and cheese_
Sounds fabulous!! Try it!!

spinach artichoke dip in a bread bowl with tabasco.


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> spinach artichoke dip in a bread bowl with tabasco.


 
The artichoke part is getting to me, so denied.

Tuna fish in water, drained out of the can, mixed with mayo, touch of mustard, sweet relish, and SCRAMBLED eggs. Tuna Salad with a twist. T or D?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

You had me until the scrambled egg. Deny

Meat Lasagna with pieces of fried pepperoni and salami added in.


----------



## Dina (Oct 24, 2007)

Try it!Hot chocolate with cinnamon and ancho chili powder? T or D?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 24, 2007)

mmmmmmmWonderful. Try it!
How about apple slices spread with peanutbutter and then dipped in honey? T or D?


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2007)

definitely try

cold spaghetti bolognese for breakfast


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

_cold spaghetti bolognese for breakfast_ - deny it.

Fried chili mac


----------



## mrs_bb (Oct 24, 2007)

*Fried chili mac - *yum, I'd try it

french fry po-boy with gravy


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

_ french fry po-boy with gravy_ - try it.

Asian chicken salad with dry, crumbled Top Raman instead of rice noodles.


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2007)

That sounds OK. 

How about jellied eels - try or deny
Jellied eels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

Deny.  Eels just look wrong.

Vegimite??


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 24, 2007)

try it.   A picle and mayonaisse sandwich on wonderbread? T or D?


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2007)

Sure I will try that.

How about oxtail stew. Try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

Oxtail soup ~ deny

Pickled ocra


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 24, 2007)

Deny- not a big fan of okra-
Rose petals in sugar syrup? try or deny?


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 24, 2007)

Rose petals in sugar syrup sounds like some old-time cough medicine, maybe, so deny it!!


Lousiana Sweet Fish Pie is a mixture of key lime pie filling, honey, crushed potato chips and whole whitefish filets baked between two pie shells like a pot pie.
Try it or deny it?


----------



## keltin (Oct 24, 2007)

I’m not a big fan of Key Lime pie, so I’m gonna deny that! 

Grilled Stingray Wings……..T or D?

I bet this one would feed a family the size of The Waltons! Good night John Boy!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, pets again. Deny!!

Grilled escargot with fresh spring greens


----------



## keltin (Oct 24, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, pets again. Deny!!


 
WHAT? You call a stingray a pet?!?!  Never heard of that!



> Grilled escargot with fresh spring greens


 
All over that! Try it!

“Fully loaded” hotdog on a bun........*mayo* (both sides of the bun), mustard, ketchup, the dog, onions, jalapeños, sauerkraut, chili, and cheese. Try or Deny?


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2007)

Try, the problem more is holding it and getting it in my mouth.

How about pickled eggs? try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 25, 2007)

Pickled egg ~ try!

Something I witnessed this morning while getting gas:  Gas station nachos with cheese topped with jalapeños for breakfast


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 25, 2007)

Tried it once, came back and bit methough, so Deny



Eggs, ketchup sandwich


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 25, 2007)

keltin said:


> WHAT? You call a stingray a pet?!?!  Never heard of


I've spent a lot of time at various marine mammal parks and have hand fed many a stingray and bat ray.  

_ Eggs, ketchup sandwich_

Try (frequently)

Peanut butter and jelly fried donuts


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 25, 2007)

Are we talking yeast-risen doughnuts?  If so, of course.  Tha'ts simialr to a jelly-filled doughnut, or bismark.

Here's a tame and delicious one that, suprizingly, most people haven't tried.

Grilled peanut butter and jelly sandwich; Try or deny?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2007)

I would try it.

egg mayonaise, chopped raw onion and black pepper sandwich. try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 25, 2007)

_egg mayonaise, chopped raw onion and black pepper sandwich_
Try it!

Cold clam chowder straight from the can.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2007)

i've tried that many times, on camping trips when the wood was too wet to get a fire going quickly, and we were starving.

ok, how about neng myun (korean cold buckwheat noodle soup with hard boiled eggs and rehydrated beef jerky strips)


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 25, 2007)

Deny it.  

Two year old "Bacon Bits" by McCormick


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd open the can and smell first, then if it wasn't rancid, I'd try it.

Raw fish platter with various offerings from a Korean restaurant.  Offerings inclue kimchee, various raw fish with pungeant dipping sauces, and raw octopus arms, cut of course into bite-sized pieces.  The sauces are very salty and resemble a combination of bean paste thinned with soy sauce.  

One more thing, you have to sit on the floor because there aren't any tables.

Try it or deny it.

Oh, and what's wrong with Bucky's challenge?  Sound great to me.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## miniman (Oct 26, 2007)

Try it once at least.

Sadza (maize porridge) and stew eaten with the hands. Try or deny.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 26, 2007)

Try it  Why not!!

Peanut butter caramel and apples on white bread. Tor D?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 27, 2007)

Try it as all ingredients work together.

Liverwurst with finley sliced onion, lettuce, tomato, and Miracle Whip on toasted whole wheat bread.  And throw on some garlic-dill slices, just for fun.

Try it or deny it?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 27, 2007)

Liverwurst, sliced onion, lettuce, tomato, garlic dill pickles and Miracle Whip on toasted whole wheat bread sounds good, try it.

Here's the one I made today: deli ham, sliced meatballs and black bean spread on whole grain white bread, try it or deny it?


----------



## miniman (Oct 27, 2007)

try it. 

how about bread soaked in gravy. try or deny


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 28, 2007)

Gravy bread, try it!!


Cut fresh skunk meat into thin strips and boil the meat for 40 minutes. Coat the strips in batter of egg, milk, flour, salt and baking powder. Deep-fry the coated strips in lard until golden brown.   Skunk Fries, try it or deny it??


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

Deny it!!

Scottish Egg? (hard boiled egg, rolled in sausage, rolled in breadcrumbs and then deep fried) Try or deny?


----------



## miniman (Oct 29, 2007)

I love then - my favourite snack - try for sure.

pickled pigs feet. try or deny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

Picked pigs feet ~ deny!

Fried macaroni on a stick. T or D?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely deny.

Hot cocoa with a dash or to of red-pepper (cayenne).

Try or deny?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mr._Steak (Oct 29, 2007)

I've eaten chile with a dash of cocoa as seasoning so why not cocoa with a pinch of cayenne?  I'd try it!


Fright night coming up has got to me so here's a special treat:  suspend 6 Baby Ruth bars in a metal pan full of lemon Jello before it sets up, then return the pan to the frig.  Serve well chilled.  Bed Pan Jello, try it or deny it?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

Try it ~ too funny!!

Pickled pepper sandwich


----------

